# Horatio and family from Camrose, AB, Canada



## Horatio (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello!  

I was very excited to find this site!!! My sister and I have embarked on a Mantid journey. She sent my family three egg sacks that she bought from the USA. The first one hatched in the mail and, although we tried, we had a 100% mortality rate. However, when we had one nymph left, I incubated the second sack (brought it out of the fridge). It took two days to start hatching and now I have about 100 nymphs on day 10. They are actually still hatching as I type. I have been able to round up aphid infested plants and a fruit fly infested plant (Wally Mart) which the nymphs have been enjoying. They also enjoy eating their brothers! I will have to expand the housing today - I do have a friend who is going to be taking some nymphs home. Unfortunately, we had another silly snowstorm which hampers outdoor bug meals. When the first batch arrived hatched, I did bring in some spider egg sacks. It took 18 days of warmth for the eggs to hatch for food. I have alot of spiders in my yard, so I will take advantage and continue to bring in the sacks for a good food source. Misting is definately a must both am and pm as the nymphs seem always thirsty.

I did four years in Biological Sciences before doing my degree in Nursing (Canada). With school age children, I am thrilled to show them all creatures great and small in God's world. I have fallen in love with these little nymphs - I mean, they turn their little heads and look my way!!! Sweet!!! Signing off, Horatio.


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome! Don't worry about the mantises eating each other. It's quite normal, but you may want to seperate them before they all eat each other. Hope you'll find lots of good info here!


----------



## stevesm (Apr 3, 2007)

Horatio &amp; Family, Welcome


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Nacho Libre (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi; it's your sister who sent you the eggs...

Great forum! I'm hoping to find out some more info on these fascinating creatures!!

L8r

J. 8)


----------



## Ian (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey fellow sister, welcome to the forum


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Apr 12, 2007)

welcome


----------

